
The Articles of Unity - ca98am79
https://medium.com/@ArticlesOfUnity/the-articles-of-unity-f544f930d336
======
aiscapehumanity
Not really tech related; However, I think its is a silly idea, mostly in that
for 2020, it just won't happen. Something like this needs momentum well before
the general election. I saw this retweeted with no reference for how this was
already in the works, even though that was in the claim. For 2024, this would
have to show something by 2022 as so the unity campaign will actually have
representatives people can get to know and have stake in up into the election
year. I'm just pessimistic. It's not a bad idea in itself, it's just probably
not going to go anywhere.

